
The Gods of Silicon Valley are on the wrong side of history - jimnotgym
https://twitter.com/TEDTalks/status/1118280949991714817
======
MrZongle2
I've always found people declaring a particular position on any current event
"on the wrong side of history" to be incredibly arrogant.

 _Nobody_ knows how history will portray (if it will record it at all) a
particular current event in the decades to come. What gift of foresight do
these proclaimers have, that allows them to so confidently make that
assessment?

